# Vaping stores in Cape Town City bowl area?



## Lingogrey (12/6/17)

Could any Cape Town locals (I lived here long before vaping was a thing) please tell me where to find b&m vaping stores with a reasonable selection of juices (ideally I need to get wick / have my Crius rewicked there as well), besides Vapemob in Long Street, in the city bowl / Woodstock and surrounds?

I am aware of Vape Cartel in Plumstead and Foggas in Rondebosch / Claremont, but I probably won't be able to make it there. I had to leave for Cape Town in a hell of a hurry and I forgot all my vaping gear except one RTA and a single 18650 mod that was in my laptop bag co-incidentally.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/6/17)

Click me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (12/6/17)

City Bowl Area: Vape Mob in Long Street

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OPium46 (12/6/17)

B&M?


----------



## Cespian (12/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> B&M?



Bricks and Mortar
Basically a retail/physical store of a business/organisation


----------



## OPium46 (12/6/17)

Cespian said:


> Bricks and Mortar
> Basically a retail/physical store of a business/organisation


Ah! Thanks for clarifying  I was gonna suggest online retailers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (12/6/17)

Perhaps try Jiss Vape.

Sharief and Zubaid goes all over, if they are in the area they will deliver or at least meet you close by.

If you're worried about time I know that Foggas closes fairly late at night, think it is 7? Else if you go Nothern Suburbs Juicy Joes are also open till late, also 7 I think.

They should all have links in the vendor section.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/17)

Hi @Lingogrey

Vapemob in Long street has a cool shop - i have been there and got friendly service
I think they will have what you are looking for

If you manage to go to Claremont side, then you should also try Vape Empire
The guys there are super and friendly - and very jacked up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

